# The Genesis is to Compound as __________ is to Recurve?



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

many kids graduate from the Genesis to a recurve. However i prefer a recurve bow from the start, or barebow. 


I am not a fan of the Genesis bow if the kid will shoot recurve and fingers. 


Chris


----------



## D_Winslow (Mar 20, 2014)

You should let her start with the Genesis. Super simple starting point where the focus is entirely on form, not widgets or the bow itself. My daughter uses a Genesis for school and uses almost exact same form to shoot barebow recurve.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Either a 62" Samick Polaris, or a 23" Mybo Rio (or similar) with short limbs. 

I have a love / hate relationship with the Genesis. It's a great starter bow, but is physically heavy, and a lot of kids want to stick with it or go compound after shooting one.


----------



## jvtrain (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm a total novice to the sport myself, but our club has one recurve that is owned by the club that my daughter is now using until her bow arrives. She started with a Genesis and now is using the PSE recurve that the club has. I believe it is a PSE Summit or their equivalent model from several years ago. Looks like the PSE Optima is a similar bow as well. My daughter is 10 yrs old, 5'0". The PSE is a 20#, 66" total length.

There are also 2 recurve archery package on lancaster.com (go to the recurve bow packages section of the website). I have not used or seen any reviews on these starter packages other than what's on the site.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i dont like it for a starter bow as its way heavy, and the ATA is such that you get extreme finger pinch, so release with fingers is attrocious even for gifted kids, and the letoff on the draw in no way prepares them for holding load at full draw with a normal recurve.

They may be used as its a one size fits all and maybe it gets kids shooting, but thats like saying, my kid wants to race nascar one day, so im gonna put a seat on the push mower and let him drive it around the yard. 

get the job done? yes, 

have any benefit for where the kids will end up? no, unless the kids goes compound. 


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well if you were in good 'ol Texas, she could continue to shoot her Genesis bow in our barebow divisions of our state events. 

Unlike many, I love the Genesis bow as an entry to archery. A good basic recurve is great too, but I'd rather see them shoot a Genesis bow than nothing at all, or a bow they cannot handle.

But you asked "where to from here?" and if she is going to shoot USArchery barebow events, any decent ILF recurve riser and limbs will work. Just depends on your budget really.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Well if you were in good 'ol Texas, she could continue to shoot her Genesis bow in our barebow divisions of our state events.
> 
> Unlike many, I love the Genesis bow as an entry to archery. A good basic recurve is great too, but I'd rather see them shoot a Genesis bow than nothing at all, or a bow they cannot handle.
> 
> But you asked "where to from here?" and if she is going to shoot USArchery barebow events, any decent ILF recurve riser and limbs will work. Just depends on your budget really.


I'm not too concerned about "where to from here" yet. Let's find out if she enjoys it first! As we have a Genesis with arrows and a quiver she can jump into everything for the cost of an arm guard. Probably the way to go through spring and summer. Better to spend some money on lessons than equipment.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

My 7 year old grandson shoots an OMP 54" Adventure 2.0 as his first bow.
Can't put it down.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Well if you were in good 'ol Texas, she could continue to shoot her Genesis bow in our barebow divisions of our state events.
> 
> Unlike many, I love the Genesis bow as an entry to archery. A good basic recurve is great too, but I'd rather see them shoot a Genesis bow than nothing at all, or a bow they cannot handle.
> 
> But you asked "where to from here?" and if she is going to shoot USArchery barebow events, any decent ILF recurve riser and limbs will work. Just depends on your budget really.


i had two kids this year on our JOAD competition team shoot Vegas with the Genesis bow. Worked with them for 8 months to prepare them. 

Once Vegas was over, one girl got a release and pin sight, and is shooting it as a compound. The other girl wanted to switch to recurve, but the parents said no. And looked for a release for her to move into compound. 

Neither girl shot as well as they would have had they shot a recurve. But they shot what they had access to. 

But my personal opinion, neither will stick with the sport and most of it is from the Genesis bow and its impact on their shooting. Their teammates shot much better not having the cons of the Genesis bow to deal with. 


Chris


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Genesis is better than not shooting, but a worse alternative to any stickbow.

For a lot of kids, it's too heavy, and the schools don't provide armguards, so many of the NASP kids that find their way to me have lots of baked in bad habits (arm flinch, high shoulder and rearward lean to compensate for the mass weight of the bow).

So many of those NASP kids have developed so many bad habits from flinging arrows with almost no knowledgeable instruction that I mostly think that a lot of schools would serve their 'archery' students better by contracting with a recurve archer/coach to come teach the archery classes. For every kid that continues shooting from NASP beginnings, how many give it up because they 'aren't getting any better?'


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> but a worse alternative to any stickbow.


Our 70+ archery veteran Wanda Newsom would disagree. 

As big an advocate as I am for recurves as a teaching tool, Genesis bows do a job no other bow can do. 

I didn't believe this until our SI Archery JOAD club in Illinois ran the archery tent for Illinois DNR for several years in a row at the S.I. State Fair. 

We had a rack of Genesis bows and a rack of Recurves. After the first 1000 or so people, I stopped reaching for the recurves.

I've also witnessed first hand the value that NASP has in the lives of children. The Genesis bow made that program possible. 

I really have no idea why so many here on AT are so down on those bows.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

lksseven said:


> Genesis is better than not shooting, but a worse alternative to any stickbow.
> 
> For a lot of kids, it's too heavy, and the schools don't provide armguards, so many of the NASP kids that find their way to me have lots of baked in bad habits (arm flinch, high shoulder and rearward lean to compensate for the mass weight of the bow).


We've got access to some Genesis bows, but we don't use them. They are heavy relative to the begining student recurves and have an acute string angle. I think I like the idea of them more than the actual bow.

But, lots of your points about the NASP kids have nothing specific to do with the Genesis bow, but rather the level of instruction. Leaning back happens even with recurve bows, and certainly with full on compound bows



lksseven said:


> So many of those NASP kids have developed so many bad habits from flinging arrows with almost no knowledgeable instruction that I mostly think that a lot of schools would serve their 'archery' students better *by contracting with a recurve archer/coach to come teach the archery classes.* For every kid that continues shooting from NASP beginnings, how many give it up because they 'aren't getting any better?'


NASP really seems to be pitched to schools as leveraging the schools existing infrastructure and personnel for a low relative cost. I think there are some coaches here who do provide some consulting to NASP instructors to try to help them avoid the issues you've noted.

But, minor reservations about Genesis bows aside, I really like what John's helped do with Texas to integrate Genesis (and, thus, NASP shooters) into USAA events. Simple. Inclusive. They way things ought to be.


----------



## D_Winslow (Mar 20, 2014)

The one thing the Genesis bow can do that no other bow listed above can... You can shoot it with her. It will fit you AND her. Let the arrows fish tail and porpoise all the way to the target. She won't care, because the field of play will be leveled. You are wise to avoid the sibling rivalry, but one between you and her is a recipe to follow.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with John on this one!! The Genesis is the greatest "beginner's" bow ever produced, IMO. Yes, it is heavy in mass weight for the really slight build kids but for the majority it works really well. YES, with our club's beginner's class (NOT NASP) we use light weight recurves for the little kids and Genesis bows for the larger kids.

Yes, the NASP basic instructor's training leaves a lot to be desired but still gets kids into shooting. Many of the NASP coaches around here have pursued at least Level 2 training to get more information and training.

AND, Chris, there is NO let off on a Genesis, just a constant weight draw. No weight increase or let off just constant. Hate it if you want but over 2 million kids were in the program just this year and over 12 million since it started. What are USA Archery numbers?

As in all things, there are compromises and the Genesis has them to be sure. NASP is a great program again, IMO. I see many of our "kids" moving both directions. To recurve or to compound, what I don't see is kids being turned off by the program, quite the opposite. ONE great thing about NASP is that the shooters prevail on how well they shoot and NOT on how much money mom or dad can spend to get the most "tricked" out equipment. 

Arne


----------



## Remfan (Oct 30, 2011)

One major problem with the Genesis as associated with NASP is that you take a 6hr classes and you're suddenly an "archery coach". Just look at the team scores, there are a few top teams and a bunch of very low performing teams. A state/national tournament should be the best of the best but not with NASP. If you have the money to play, you're in.


----------



## RobRiguez (Feb 24, 2015)

Keep in mind there are 3 flavors of the genesis bow. 

The Mini Genesis™ features:
29 1/2" axle-to-axle length
6 1/8" brace height
Adjustable draw weight 6-12 pounds
Draw length range of 14-25 inches
2 pounds mass weight

The Original Genesis™ features:
35 ½” axle-to-axle length
7 5/8” brace height
Adjustable draw weight 10-20 pounds
Draw Length range of 15-30 inches
3.5 pounds mass weight

The Genesis™ Pro features:
35 ½” axle-to-axle length
7 5/8” brace height
Adjustable draw weight 15-25 pounds
Draw Length range of 15-30 inches
3.5 pounds mass weight

NONE of these bows have a let off at all. Only the Pro has a "wall" and that is achieved by placing a stopper in the cam. At 30.1" you simply run out of cam and cable and cant pull it back any more but there is no "wall" to speak of. 

My nephew and son have Genesis bows and they LOVE them. I agree with the Mini having a bit of a finger pinch but it really should only be used by smaller children anyway. My son is 8yrs old and about 4'5". He liked the weight of the mini but it hurt his fingers and he couldn't get the string to his nose. Once we took a few turns out of the limbs on the Original, he took to it right away. His 5th shot on the bow was a bullseye. He has been hooked ever since. His cousin is 5 months older than him but a good foot shorter. He simply cannot handle the Original at all. So he has a Mini and is now third in his little archery club group at the pro shop. 

We were all shooting a Barnett Lil Sioux prior to getting Genesis for the boys and we all still swap them around while were shooting in the backyard and such.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

Remfan said:


> One major problem with the Genesis as associated with NASP is that you take a 6hr classes and you're suddenly an "archery coach".


Not an issue. DD2 will shoot with DD1's Level 3 USAA coaches. There are 3 Saturday groups: Rec, JOAD beginner, and JOAD Intermediate/advance. DD1 is in advanced and we'll let the coaches place DD2 in Rec or JOAD beginner. As far as I can tell the difference between rec and JOAD beginner has more to do with maturity and intent than skill. Coaches' call.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Remfan said:


> One major problem with the Genesis as associated with NASP is that you take a 6hr classes and you're suddenly an "archery coach". Just look at the team scores, there are a few top teams and a bunch of very low performing teams. A state/national tournament should be the best of the best but not with NASP. If you have the money to play, you're in.


That's not the bow's fault.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The Genesis "pro" would not be allowed in the TSAA events as a barebow, due to it's hard wall. We made that rule change this year. That is a significant advantage over a basic recurve.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

RobRiguez said:


> Keep in mind there are 3 flavors of the genesis bow.
> 
> The Mini Genesis[emoji769] features:
> 29 1/2" axle-to-axle length
> ...


We own an Original.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Our 70+ archery veteran Wanda Newsom would disagree.
> 
> As big an advocate as I am for recurves as a teaching tool, Genesis bows do a job no other bow can do.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm just quibbling over details at the margins.

Agree that from a 'given' that the Genesis makes the notion/reality of an archery program in the schools possible, then it's a wonderful tool. My biggest issue is 1) in so many cases that I see the Genesis is just too heavy for the child, and I get frustrated at seeing the same form issues over and over. Why can't/isn't the Genesis bow made lighter?

And 2) in many cases the teachers are being good sports to 'take on the task of being the archery instructor', but provide almost no real form instruction beyond the bare basics (safety, and point them that way). It's not their fault, more the short comings of the administration ... an analogy might be to have kids out scrimmaging football without a knowledgeable coach teaching them the proper fundamentals of tackling and blocking. And the schools are very insular - most have no interest whatsoever in providing/making known an improvement path for students who wish to pursue further archery outside the school.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

To go a little along with your title "Genesis bow is to a Compound as ....???... is to a Recurve"

Here's a story I tell when people ask if a Genesis is a "real" bow and what they should graduate to.

The Genesis was made to fill a specific role, where people of several different sizes and abilities must share a bow, or where one young person must stay with a particular bow as they grow.

My story is ...

I drive a mini-van. I'm actually on my FOURTH mini-van as I put a lot of miles on them. I bought the first one when I got a second dog and the two were having trouble co-existing in the single back seat of a sedan.

So

The van has a good ride, great visibility, reasonable handling, good gas mileage, comfortable seats and effective climate control.

With all the seats up there is room for me (driver) and six other people.

With all the seats OUT (folded down in the new models) there is room for an archery range worth of equipment (targets, bows, arrows, signs, etc).

The van is not as fast / nimble as a sports car, not as economical on gas as a hybrid, not QUITE as comfortable or quiet as a luxury car, and can't carry as much weight as a truck.

BUT, since I only have the one vehicle, and it may be called on to do various jobs on different days (or even within the same day) I can't think of anything better.

So in the case of a school or camp with people of various sizes, or the family with multiple children who must share, or a child who is growing rapidly, it has a lot to offer. Several other current brands offer a wide range of draw weights and draw lengths, but adjustment of draw length requires 1) awareness that it should be adjusted; 2) knowledge of how to adjust it; 3) usually a tool, sometimes a part (cam or module) or even a bow press; 4) time away from teaching and shooting.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

chrstphr said:


> and the letoff on the draw in no way prepares them for holding load at full draw with a normal recurve.
> 
> Chris


I miss typed, what i meant was there is a wall on it and not for recurve. So it is not like holding at full draw a recurve. I did not mean a letoff. 

Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Moebow said:


> Hate it if you want but over 2 million kids were in the program just this year and over 12 million since it started. What are USA Archery numbers?
> 
> Arne


Exactly, where are all those kids after NASP? NFAA? USAA? leaving the sport? 

Where are the 12 million? Are the two million continuing with it after NASP? 

Doesnt convince me. You could put recurves in their hands in the schools and get the same numbers participating. They arent participating because of the bow. They are because of the sport. And i say, they arent transitioning well from that bow. 

I had a mom and kid come in a year ago to our local range. Her daughter won the local NASP tournament and was going to Nationals. They came in to the shop to get info on the daughter being on the Olympic team for Rio. When i explained that she was shooting with a Genesis bow that wouldnt be allowed, that she would have to switch to recurve, that her daughter at 14 years old was only shooting 20 yards and would have to shoot 70 meters, and that 2 years was not enough time for her daughter to make an Olympic team, they left. 

I have not seen them since. I tried to tell the mom, her daughter could compete nationally by those two years, but honestly it was unlikely in two years time at age 16, you would be able to make the Olympic team. it normally takes about 8 years. And her daughter would have alot of hard work ahead. 

They did not transition. Most might not think it's the bow's fault. perhaps. but its not making the transition easy either. I am glad people use that bow to further the sport. I do not have a problem if my JOAD kids use one. But to me it is like NTS, making something easy much harder for no reason other than to have a one size fits all. which is not what archery is about. 

Archery gear needs to fit the archer. Plain and simple. 


Chris


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

lksseven said:


> And 2) in many cases the teachers are being good sports to 'take on the task of being the archery instructor', but provide almost no real form instruction beyond the bare basics (safety, and point them that way). It's not their fault, more the short comings of the administration ... an analogy might be to have kids out scrimmaging football without a knowledgeable coach teaching them the proper fundamentals of tackling and blocking. And the schools are very insular - most have no interest whatsoever in providing/making known an improvement path for students who wish to pursue further archery outside the school.


There are a couple of other reasons for this. The training program is similar to the level 1 course, which, as we know, limited in scope. School administrations aren't keen on spending money on such a program as it's unlikely to bring in any kid of funding for the school. Whereas the popular sports bring in cash flow in one way or another. So, the equipment budget is impossibly small as is the training budget. The problem with equipment is that it requires funding and there's no way around it.

Training shortfalls, however, present a different possible solution. Those of us who are coaches are in prime positions to help out here by giving up some time. It would be an easy thing to come along side some of these NASP instructors and give them some more training in not only teaching and correcting form, but also in equipment maintenance. I would wager a large portion of these NASP instructors would be chomping at the bit to have one of us come in and show them some of what we know!

Of course, this has double benefit. Not only do the instructors get some of the valuable information they're missing, but they also get information on where to send their kids that might be looking for MORE. When that happens, JOAD clubs have the potential for a constant stream of new recruits. If you helped the NASP instructor enough, they might even come to you without the usual issues that we have to untrain!

It's a win-win and all it costs is a little bit of our time.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Mulcade said:


> There are a couple of other reasons for this. The training program is similar to the level 1 course, which, as we know, limited in scope. School administrations aren't keen on spending money on such a program as it's unlikely to bring in any kid of funding for the school. Whereas the popular sports bring in cash flow in one way or another. So, the equipment budget is impossibly small as is the training budget. The problem with equipment is that it requires funding and there's no way around it.
> 
> Training shortfalls, however, present a different possible solution. Those of us who are coaches are in prime positions to help out here by giving up some time. It would be an easy thing to come along side some of these NASP instructors and give them some more training in not only teaching and correcting form, but also in equipment maintenance. I would wager a large portion of these NASP instructors would be chomping at the bit to have one of us come in and show them some of what we know!
> 
> ...


I'll take that bet and borrow money to do it. I've tried approaching a number of school programs in my area, to offer coaching help and inform them about our JOAD club, and none of the teachers/administrators (except one private school) has had ANY interest in help or guidance or a collaboration. I do get more NASP students coming in through word of mouth, no thanks to the schools. Very frustrating.

But, maybe it's just me!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Here in Minnesota there are no "paid" NASP coaches as far as I know. The ONLY school support is to give us gym time for shooting. All the instructors are volunteers (many not even connected with the school district), all the equipment is purchased by the "archery club" fund raisers and all the tournaments are attended by individual families, NOT school district buses. The "club" will even hire a commercial buss to send qualified teams to the National tournament in Louisville, KY. I believe that is true across MN but other states may be different. I know that KY supports NASP as a letter sport but I don't think many others do.

I have given L2 training to many local school team coaches who want to further their "education" and approached those coaches directly as the schools here in general don't have much to do with the program other than offering it as a PE class. Direct school district support is sad LKS, but there is opportunity there if you can hit the right door bell.

Arne


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Dmaxdmax said:


> I'm not too concerned about "where to from here" yet. Let's find out if she enjoys it first! As we have a Genesis with arrows and a quiver she can jump into everything for the cost of an arm guard. Probably the way to go through spring and summer. Better to spend some money on lessons than equipment.


Considering that you already have a Genesis bow with arrows, I would say start your younger daughter with that. Spend the money on lessons, and in 6 months or so, or for her birthday, you can get her another bow.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FWIW - I was just helping one of my newest barebow archers - a 14 year old young lady - learn to reach 50 meters this evening. Yes, I said 50 meters. Barebow. And she's been shooting for just months. 

I scaled her bow, and she's shooting a whopping 20.5# at 28". Read that again. *20.5 pounds!*

Thanks to a set of 10/20 CI Super Clubs and a split finger loose, she could anchor at her cheekbone and aim at the top of the bale. Before the evening was through, she had recorded many 9's and even a few 10's at 50 meters. To say she was ecstatic would be an understatement.

So don't overthink this. A well-trained barebow archer has many more options to extend their reach and compete than most would think. Give it a chance and above all else, make sure she's having fun.


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> FWIW - I was just helping one of my newest barebow archers - a 14 year old young lady - learn to reach 50 meters this evening. Yes, I said 50 meters. Barebow. And she's been shooting for just months.
> 
> I scaled her bow, and she's shooting a whopping 20.5# at 28". Read that again. *20.5 pounds!*
> 
> ...


That's very impressive - good for her!


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

Moebow said:


> The ONLY school support is to give us gym time for shooting.
> 
> Arne


I'd be afraid of nicking (gouging) the hardwood floor. Isn't that a risk?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Moebow said:


> Here in Minnesota there are no "paid" NASP coaches as far as I know. The ONLY school support is to give us gym time for shooting. All the instructors are volunteers (many not even connected with the school district), all the equipment is purchased by the "archery club" fund raisers and all the tournaments are attended by individual families, NOT school district buses. The "club" will even hire a commercial buss to send qualified teams to the National tournament in Louisville, KY. I believe that is true across MN but other states may be different. I know that KY supports NASP as a letter sport but I don't think many others do.
> 
> I have given L2 training to many local school team coaches who want to further their "education" and approached those coaches directly as the schools here in general don't have much to do with the program other than offering it as a PE class. Direct school district support is sad LKS, but there is opportunity there if you can hit the right door bell.
> 
> Arne


Arne,

That's good to know. I'll keep nosing around.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

this would be better and cheaper for schools. much cheaper. 

http://www.worldarchery.org/NEWS/Ne...8/PVC-bow-the-story-behind-a-successful-tool-


Chris


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

chrstphr said:


> this would be better and cheaper for schools. much cheaper.
> 
> http://www.worldarchery.org/NEWS/Ne...8/PVC-bow-the-story-behind-a-successful-tool-
> 
> ...


Wow, I've never seen PVC bows with PVC long rods and V-bars before


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

I have level 1 certification and I have been kicking around the idea of starting an Archery Club at my school. As far as I know there are no other public schools in my area that have one. I will have to do some more research. PVC bows seem pretty darn cool. Could you use those here for competition?


----------



## mrcina (Dec 2, 2013)

In europe you can buy new Samick Polaris or SF Optimo set for $100. That includes 6 carbon arrows (beman carbon flash, easton inspire etc.), bow string, finger tab, bow stand and a simple quiver. 
For a bit more you can get a simple thin foam target, soft case...

And that's a great bow for the money. It's like the longer bleached version of the Samick Sage.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

There are LOTS of bow options out there. The thing is that NASP REQUIRES The standard (original) Genesis bow, aluminum 1820 arrows (full length) with NO modifications. A poorly matched (tuned) system to be sure but the "good" shooters are pretty easily over 280/300 with State/National level winners over 290/300. These kids can flat out shoot! They win or place based simply on their skill of executing the shot and NOT on how much money (OR how little) mom or dad can spend.

The Genesis can be tuned pretty well (for what it is) IF other arrows are used, but the NASP program doesn't allow it.

Arne


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Doesn't it favor some shooters over others if you use one single combo like NASP does? That setup has to spine out correctly for a certain small number of shooters giving them somewhat of an advantage. Or am I missing something about how that particular bow works?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Cephas,

The bow is adjustable for draw weights from about 12# to 20# and draw lengths up to about 30". The 1820 arrows are really good for about a 50# recurve so no, I don't think there is a "sweet spot" for the "tune" of the equipment. The only "favor" for shooters are the ones that learn how to shoot and pay attention to their shot. That goes back into the mental discipline that is so fundamental to good shooting.

I maintain that form "trumps equipment" and I believe that the NASP program validates that. There is no denying that better equipment would lead to better shooting, but NASP is what it is. And successful at that.

Arne


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree with Arne - that Genesis/1820 combo is a very unforgiving one that really rewards good shooting. The super light weight of the string on the fingers really rewards clean releases, and punishes plucky shooters badly. 

Everyone that is so down on them needs to run an archery tent for the general public for a little while. You'll change your mind quickly, I promise.

Also, the #1 reason I recommend them is because they do not have to be assembled, strung and unstrung every session like Polaris-style recurves do. I've even thought about buying Genesis bows for our 4-H'ers because of this. We waste so much valuable shooting time and invite lots of injuries EVERY week because we're assembling/disassembling and stringing/unstringing recurves. I hate it.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Everyone that is so down on them needs to run an archery tent for the general public for a little while. You'll change your mind quickly, I promise.


actually we have run several tents for the public to try shooting at local public park events. We used recurves and compounds, and had no problems at all. We do a Wounded Warriors event at the Air Force base. 

here are a few photos. 

View attachment 2193913


View attachment 2193914


View attachment 2193915


View attachment 2193916


View attachment 2193917


While we have about 15 or 20 Genesis bows at the range, we dont bring them to these events. Recurves and compounds. 

Chris


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

They have to be doing something right with the largest tournaments around at what? 9-11,000 participants? I'm not down on Genesis either, anything that will get more people involved with archery is good with me.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

S.Alder said:


> I have level 1 certification and I have been kicking around the idea of starting an Archery Club at my school. As far as I know there are no other public schools in my area that have one. I will have to do some more research. PVC bows seem pretty darn cool. Could you use those here for competition?


Every state has a State NASP Coordinator who would know what schools in your area have NASP, or how to get a program started in your local school. 

For Ohio it is Ohio
Matt Neumeier
614-265-6334
[email protected]

See the NASP Website http://naspschools.org/ for all the info you can use!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Chris, that's great stuff. My next question is whether you had Genesis bows available next to these recurves? 

Just this past week, I was visiting Lynda at her new shop when a young couple walked in. They had never shot before. First, they both tried lightweight recurves. Then they were shown the Genesis bow and offered a chance to shoot that. The young lady (slight build) very much preferred the Genesis bow, and didn't put it down the rest of the session. Her boyfriend (athletic, pro golfer) teased her about "cheating" and continued to shoot the recurve the rest of the session.

Remember, these two had never shot bows before at all.

But already I'm doing what I said I wouldn't do because there is no winning here if you're on the side of NASP/Genesis. 

I'm out.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

It seems to me that the principal resistance to the Genesis is from diehard recurve/olympic style proponents who are down on the Genesis perhaps simply because it is a compound. The Genesis may have problems that are not the fault of the bow itself but of the NASP program. Regardless, the Genesis simply allows many young archers to learn to shoot with minimum equipment investment.

Most parents simply do not have the funds for "better archery through aggressive spending" characterized by continual upgrading of limbs handles and arrows as their student advances in draw weight capability. The tendency to buy a recurve draw weight too heavy and "grow into it" likely is responsible for a significant drop out rate, as is the continual cost of buying new limbs if the first bow was properly sized.

There is a lot of complaining that teenagers do not stick with it and the fault is aimed at the Genesis. The main cause of teenagers dropping out is attraction to the opposite sex and if they do not drop out then, they will when they start driving.

My wife, now 73 and has not shot since 1968, wants to start shooting again, fingers and barebow. Her BW rosewood X99 at 26# will be too heavy for her to start out after all these years and I do not know what DW would be correct, likely 15 to 18 pounds to start. The BW probably should not be shot anyway after all these years. She shoots pistols with me and has her own guns.

So, I am getting her a custom color Genesis Pro because we can start at a light weight and work up as she progresses. No expensive predictions will be required for her to begin. There are two more reasons for this. One, she can get more distance than with an 18# recurve. Two, I can shoot it along with her.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> FWIW - I was just helping one of my newest barebow archers - a 14 year old young lady - learn to reach 50 meters this evening. Yes, I said 50 meters. Barebow. And she's been shooting for just months.
> 
> I scaled her bow, and she's shooting a whopping 20.5# at 28". Read that again. *20.5 pounds!*
> 
> ...


Wow, that is quite impressive and encouraging. There was a group of young archers shooting full FITA rigs at the range in SF this morning. One looked to be a petite early teen girl. I have never seen so much weight on a FITA rig before. Multiple weights on the long rod, plus a dampener, plus substantial weights on the side rods. Plus a 10" top stab with weights. It looked like the Sword of Damocles when it rolled menacingly, post shot. It's nice to know that with clubs like yours young archers have options, with equal challenges to a full FITA set ups with simpler, lighter rigs. It seems like you are becoming a BB archer industry where you are.

I think what gets lost in the shuffle sometimes is that all archery (all sports, really) is about achieving a goal within a set of limitations. For some that goal is to shoot a higher score than everyone else however possible within the rules of an NGBs equipment class, but for others the goal can be very personal, the joy of working to achieve the best shots they can with a given bow, such as a Genesis bow. There is pretty much unlimited challenge available with any bow someone may choose to shoot.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow, what many don't know about me is that I simply enjoyed archery and bowhunting for nearly 30 years before ever shooting a paper target for score. This experience gives me a different perspective than a coach who has only known the competitive "sport" of archery. Too much is made of the Olympic style of archery. Yes, it is difficult but then so is reaching the elite level in any discipline. My students have all the options they want, so long as they are there to learn and respect the other archers and the coaches. 

Archery should be FUN. I think some people forget that.

FS560,

This Saturday, at our TOTS event, we will have two 70+ seniors shooting Genesis bows in the barebow division. These bows have allowed several "super seniors" to continue to compete in the barebow division, and I think it's absolutely awesome. They serve as inspiration for ALL the rest of the archers who attend these events. It would be a damn shame if they had to stop competing because they could no longer shoot a barebow recurve.


----------

